# Sanding questions



## caelach (Apr 6, 2005)

What is a good ratio for a sand/salt mix?
How many yard(s) of sand would it take to do say a 100 car lot?
Are the trailer hitch/tailgate sanders worthwhile for bigger jobs?
How many yard(s) of sand are in a ton?

Thank you.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've been using a sand/salt mix for several years. My supplier uses a mix of approx 1:10 of salt to sand. I've never had it freeze up even leaving it in the box overnight (but not in the open where it'll get snowed on). I can't help much with how much per lot, but I approximate one yard per mile of private (one lane) road. Sometimes less or more, depending on whether I'm dealing with packed snow, frozen snow or ice. I wouldn't recommend a tailgate model for bigger jobs simply because you'll be reloading every so often. They typically hold only 300 to 400 pounds of material. You might look into a smaller V-box, though. They make them with 6 or 4 foot boxes. But a tailgate model would be easier getting off and on your truck.

Weight of sand per yard: 
Coarse sand (dry) --2700#
Coarse sand (wet)--3240#


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

This guy is the problem of the buisness low ballers make it hard for those of us trying to make money give him hell http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/hss/3410039050.html


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I see nothing has changed since I made this post seven and a half years ago.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

WTF? You brought a 7 yr old, 2 post thread back just to complain about a lowballer on CL?

Really?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

dont worry I dont get it either, best I can figure is it's an ad for himself & he trying to get hits/views


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Either that or he got underbid by the guy on a few accounts and for some reason he thinks we care.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

caelach;214259 said:


> What is a good ratio for a sand/salt mix?
> How many yard(s) of sand would it take to do say a 100 car lot?
> Are the trailer hitch/tailgate sanders worthwhile for bigger jobs?
> How many yard(s) of sand are in a ton?
> ...


These 4 questions haven't changed in either stupidity,lack of info,or did I mention stupidity in 7 years.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------

